# Thank you from Claudia about Nat'l Logo's



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

The HCA National Specialty Logo contest has ended. 
I want to thank everyone who took the time to create and submit the wonderful logos.
We are so lucky to have so many talented people in the Hav world. I don't know the exact date that the winner will be announced, but as soon as I know I will post it. 

Thanks again 
Claudia McCracken


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I, for one, had a ball doing it and look forward to seeing the winner's logo (and everyone else's for that matter). Thanks for the update.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I can't wait to see what it is like. It can make or break the T-shirts for the Nationals.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

op2::hungry::ranger:opcorn:
Not so patiently waiting...!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Is there anywhere that we can see what last year's looked like, or any other recent ones?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

pjewel said:


> Is there anywhere that we can see what last year's looked like, or any other recent ones?


 Not unless someone can take a picture of an item they bought with it on the item.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

When Jennifer mentioned the T Shirts I thought someone might have an item them bought with the logo on it. Just out of curiosity. It's hard to know what they're looking/hoping for.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Geri- Here you go


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Amanda,

Thanks so much. It's good to see.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

:attention:

Are the rest of you folks who submitted an entry like me? I'm dying to know over here...in fact I have no more fingernails.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amy, it's going to be a couple of days I believe. Two of the judges were in NYC for Westminster and should be home by now, but I don't know exactly how/when Claudia was setting up the final decision with them. 

There was an amazing number of entries. I'm very excited to see how this turns out. She's not even letting me see them yet!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Will we get to see it when they choose a winner? Items with the winning logo will be sold at Nationals in Chicago? If so, I better start saving $$$! I'm thinking the plane ticket and hotel cost isn't going to compare what's spent once I arrive. :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, Ann. You'll see it and this is the logo that will go up on the HCA web site and everything else in regard to the 2009 national specialty. It will also be placed on all the HCA merchandise that is available for sale at the national too.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I cant wait to see the winning design. And yes Ann save lots of money, the product that they sell are usually really nice and you end up wanting one of each.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay, I will try and be patient. Not my best virtue! Ha! I've actually also entered a short story writing competition and those were due by January 25th and we have to wait until the second week in March to find out if we've made it through round one! Talk about "killing me softly."


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so glad they got a lot of entries and have a lot to choose from. They can be sure they'll have something that helps sell those T-shirts and everything else. I too am looking forward to seeing the winning logo. Amy, hang in there.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I know, waiting is the hardest part!! Claudia also has a dog show this weekend, but I know she was hoping to share the logo's with the judges before she was leaving.

No one has seen what was submitted except for Claudia and the judges!!!!

This is the first time we have held a contest for the national logo. The last couple of years when the plea went out that a logo was needed thankfully a forum member came forward to do it. At least I think they were both done by a forum member, I know the logo for the Denver Specialty in 2007 was. <grin>


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jan did the one for Colorado I believe,and didn't Katie do the Virginia one?:ear:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I saw 2008, where's Jan's?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not sure where you can actually view it at,but I know you can contact Beverly--she went to Colorado and bought a sweatshirt or t-shirt. The logo was gorgeous,with Colorado mountains in the background with a white hav standing on rocks in the front. If I remember right,it was kinda circular....and I know it was very stunning.:thumb:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:redface: I wish I had not even entered :redface:

I do not have photoshop or editing software etc. like probably many of you. My daughter had to quickly do it for me moaning and groaning as teenagers do and it is not of a quality that I would of liked. I KNOW we wasted our time.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie said:


> :redface: I wish I had not even entered :redface:
> 
> I do not have photoshop or editing software etc. like probably many of you. My daughter had to quickly do it for me moaning and groaning as teenagers do and it is not of a quality that I would of liked. I KNOW we wasted our time.


Knowing you, I don't believe you. I'm sure it was wonderful. You are so talented. Funny aside, I have Photoshop Elements 6 (for at least 6 months or more) and only opened it the night before the deadline to try something. I'm such a procrastinator but I'm determined to learn it. It looks like it has incedible capabilities. Now if only I did.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Lacy told me about what she learned at school in a class on photoshop. She did okay,and don't get me wrong--she did her best,for a quick jobound: She had people to see and things to do you know?:bolt:

Isn't it funny how teenagers only think of themselves? Or the world revolves around them you know?

I was just a little disappointed in it,as I would of liked to have had did it all myself,took my time and felt great about it. You know what I mean? I can draw many dogs,but in a comical style (not what AKC judges are looking for,I'm sure) Or the National people,you know?

I'm just praying no one posts mine!:redface:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

julie shame on you! everything i've ever seen created by you has been wonderful! seriously.  i am eager to see what they picked, but even more eager to see all the creations which were inspired by this challenge. kudos for all of us for taking the time to be creative and inspired by these little love bugs.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie said:


> Lacy told me about what she learned at school in a class on photoshop. She did okay,and don't get me wrong--she did her best,for a quick jobound: She had people to see and things to do you know?:bolt:
> 
> Isn't it funny how teenagers only think of themselves? Or the world revolves around them you know?
> 
> ...


Julie,

I sure do know what the kids are like when it comes to doing something for us and I hate to tell you but it doesn't end with the teen years. My son is a lot older and still acts as if he has 3 minutes before meeting with the president if I need help. In an ars backward kind of way, it has made me learn a lot more than I would have it the help was forthcoming.

You shouldn't be upset with your logo whatever it looks like. Look how far out on a limb we novices all went for the first quilt last year. We put our attempts on the forum for all to see when we didn't have a clue. It's all for a good cause and all in good fun . . . at least I hope it is.

I can't wait to see everyone's interpretation. It should be fun. I'm also sure nobody will force anyone to post their attempts.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Julie, we don't necessarily want a "real" looking dog anyway. So many other breed specialities have a sketch of a dog or a cartoon image of their breed. And hey, it's just your luck that our judges are from other breeds.  You never know.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well---I didn't use my "cartoon drawing"----but it is cute as can be!(my drawing IMO-not my logo design) It just stayed in my notebook!ound:

I had only seen 2 National logos and because they both used real dogs,I thought I better do something like that. I just had a little different....well....."setting" I'd say!ound: I saw the logos of the beardies and almost fainted! OMG-That Chet is a master painter or something. I almost crapped my pants when I saw that and thought what the heck? I can't do that! I seriously almost didn't do one at all,till Claudia told me Chet will not submitting a logo!ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie, where can I see Chet's masterpiece. Now you have me curious. I also can't wait to see yours now. I'm sure your drawing is wonderful. Everything you do is.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

You can see the 2007 logo Jan did, here.

I also found the 2006 logo. Don't know who did it, though.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Leslie,

Thanks. That is wonderful. It's also funny, which I'll explain when the contest is over.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting those, Leslie. They are beautiful--it will be fun to see what is chosen this year, and I'd love to see all the entries, too! I wouldn't even know where to start to try to come up with an entry for the logo contests!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It's very interesting seeing all of these. It was quite different flying blind on the project, with no frame of reference to work off of. Perhaps better in the end though so one's creativity could run wild.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Geri, I almost posted some past logos, but decided against it for that very reason. I'm sure several of the entries were based on past ideas, so it seems that it would be best to have some fresh creativity.

If I get a chance this afternoon, I'll post Denver & Chicago's logos from past years. I don't have Houston's handy.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Geri, I almost posted some past logos, but decided against it for that very reason. I'm sure several of the entries were based on past ideas, so it seems that it would be best to have some fresh creativity.
> 
> If I get a chance this afternoon, I'll post Denver & Chicago's logos from past years. I don't have Houston's handy.


The only thing I might have done differently, as I see these, is to treat it less like a traditional "logo" and more like an art piece specifically for the National. Definitely fun to see. With or without it though I had so much fun exercising another of my addictions. :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm reviving this thread because a post in another thread reminded me that weeks have gone by and we haven't heard anything. I guess they haven't made a choice yet, since I assume if they had someone would be shrieking with delight.

I'm really anxious to see everyone's designs though and I know we can't till it's all over. This is such a creative group, I'm sure there are some wonderful submissions in there.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Geri,
From what Claudia told the board last night, the judging was just completed yesterday. She is making sure and confirming everything before any notification is made. With a couple of the judges being in NY and then one had jury duty or something like that, it was delayed a little bit. 

I can't wait to see who won and the winning logo. Even the HCA board of directors has no idea!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How exciting!!! Drum roll please.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, and once that's done, I assume we can post the non-winning logos, right?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: A decision! I know it isn't mine---but I'm ancious to see the winning logo! I think this was a lot of fun and I hope they do it again next year!:thumb:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

op2:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Just saw this on one of my Havanese Lists-

Hi All

It is with great pleasure that I am able to announce the 2009 HCA National Specialty logo Contest winners. 

And the winners are Kathy Ambler and Suzi Burns who submitted a joint entry. 

I would like to thank everyone that submitted entries, There were so many wonderful logos that the judges had a difficult time selecting their winner. As soon as the releases are signed I will post the logo for all to enjoy. 

Thanks again for supporting the logo contest.
Claudia M


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*Hi All*

*It is with great pleasure that I am able to announce the 2009 HCA National Specialty logo Contest winners. *

*And the winners are Kathy Ambler and Suzi Burns who submitted a joint entry. *

*I would like to thank everyone that submitted entries, There were so many wonderful logos that the judges had a difficult time selecting their winner. As soon as the releases are signed I will post the logo for all to enjoy. *

*Thanks again for supporting the logo contest.*
*Claudia M*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations to the winners! Now I want to see everyone else's. Who wants to go first???


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations, Kathy, and Susan Burns...(is Susan on the Forum?)

I'm so anxious to see your winning logo, and all the others, too.

If we don't go to the Nationals, is there some way we can see and purchase products, anyway?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Amy, I am SO impressed with your husband's and your logo! I have no idea how you do something like that...the Chicago skyline in is seems very appropriate, too.

Judging these must have been very hard.

Can't wait to see the others, too...!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Alright Geri, Julie, Ryan...I want to see your artwork! :rockon::cheer2::wave::llama::llama:

I just have always wanted to use the llama emoticon!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I made one and when I showed it to my DH, he sent me the you suck at photo shop videos


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Posh's Mom said:


> Congrats Kathy & Suzi! Looking forward to seeing your winning logo.
> 
> This was a fun project for my husband and I to collaborate on. Now that the contest is over I am looking forward to everyone from the forum's submission. Here was my submission:


Amy, that is so cool!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Sheri said:


> Congratulations, Kathy, and Susan Burns...(is Susan on the Forum?)
> 
> I'm so anxious to see your winning logo, and all the others, too.
> 
> If we don't go to the Nationals, is there some way we can see and purchase products, anyway?


 Sheri,
I don't think either Kathy nor Suzi are on the forum.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow Amy, that's really nice.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Amy that is an awesome logo. Very creative.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Amy, I love it!!!

Here's the first of mine.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

pjewel said:


> Amy, I love it!!!
> 
> Here's the first of mine.


Geri, that is awesome too! Glad I was not a judge based on what you all have shared so far!!! Kathy


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Sheri,
> I don't think either Kathy nor Suzi are on the forum.


Oh, thanks, Kathy--I got too many "Kathy"s in my head and was thinking it was you.

It would have been extra fun if a forum member got it, but I'm sure enjoying the talents being shown here now!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work geri. 

thanks everyone for the compliments.

amanda thanks for the good laugh, but i want to see your logo!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

amy and geri, they sure look like winners to me! judy


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Here's my second submission.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, Geri! You are very talented.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

wow you guys have some good ones, I wouldn't want to be a judge either.
mine is not that great, but here it is


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Heather,
Nice job! I Can't figure out how you guys do this cool stuff!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Your logos look GREAT! I had an idea in my head, but there was NO way I could get it on paper, let alone the computer! Ha! So I left that up to the rest of you talented people~!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Heather,

I love the sentiment in yours, I love the photo background and of course, I love your baby.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you Sheri & Geri. I like everyone's ideas, it shows that we have some very talented people here

Katie I think you would find that if you just started tinkering eventually you would see something come together. At least that is what I did, I just started playing and then another idea would pop into my head, mine was not everything though that I was thinking as I procrastinated until the night it was due. So mine was just thrown together.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Geri nice!

Heather your submission was really cool.

It's so fun to see the different ideas. I did check out Suzi's artwork on her site, so I'm sure the logo they picked is very nice.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You guys are so talented! My submission would have been done with colored pencils and a stick Havanese figure!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!! Your logo entries are fantastic, ladies! I'm so very impressed. I LOVE the Chicago skyline in the logo and Amy, your entry is so frickin' amazing, girl!

I know Suzi (via her husband, Bill Burns from http://www.burnsgardens.com/ - remember the conversations we had in Richmond, some of you?!) and Kathy Ambler. Kathy had her wee Maxene who won Winner's Bitch at Nat'l last year. http://www.amblerhavanese.com/

I can't wait to see what Suzi and Kathy's logo looks like! :whoo:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! I just went on BurnsGardens site. Suzi is an incedible artist. I love her work, it's both beautiful and whimsical. I think I accidentally got myself in the deep end of the pool on this one. I think next year I have to watch from the sidelines and just enjoy the view.

BTW, Amy did you and your husband create that in Photoshop or just import it? Also, what format did you export it in? It's obviously a vector graphic. I'm trying to learn to do my own vector graphics.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Geri i have no idea what you would call it...i am terrible at the whole tech lingo as i am self taught in both programs i work daily in, photoshop and final cut pro.

i basically sketched out what i wanted (good old pen and ink), and showed my dh examples of similar artwork. i was inspired by the artist shepard fairey. he does a lot of screen printed images, including the famous Obama poster that you can make now of yourself an Obamicon of. having it be in chicago i wanted an urban feel to my logo submission. my first submission was actually not this one, but i really wanted it to look like what adam and i came up with together, almost like a screen print, or some other type of printmaking piece. i will post my first submission later...for that one i was also going "urban" and trying to make it look almost like graffiti.

By the way, we may have not won, but we all put in some time and hard work (although it was really fun too) into these, so I just want to congratulate you all. I think I'll celebrate by using it as my avatar for a few days.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Amy,

I can see where the influence came in. Your submission definitely looks like a poster. Again, I think one of my problems, and a limiting factor for me was, I was thinking of it as a traditional "logo." That kept me trapped in a bit of a box. Although, I must admit when I saw my finished product on the first one here it also reminded me of a poster. Interesting! The one thing that came out of it for me is I want to play with Photoshop much more. I've only touched the surface with it and can't wait to see what it reveals to me.

BTW, not having seen the winning logo, I would definitely have voted for yours.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

great logos everyone. Amy that is gorgeous! can I get a signed print? 

When do we get to see the winning logo?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You guys rock- I love how creative forum members are  I realize why you wouldn't post your balloon animals on that other thread now! Ryan will have to share his when he gets back too cause he added a lot of themes to it.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, I am really enjoying seeing everyone's logo submissions! You are all so creative! Has anyone seen the winning logo yet? Or do we have to wait until we get to Chicago?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Great entries everyone! I'm impressed by what you guys came up with... can't wait to see the winning entry now considering how great your entries were.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Lina-I'm surprised you didn't throw your hat into the ring! You're so artistic and creative! Maybe next year when you aren't preparing for a new puppy, huh?!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ann, I actually did want to try my hand at it but I had two oral presentations at work the week before and then we got Hitchcock that same week, so I just didn't have the time. I'll try for it next year, but I don't think I'd win... there are some awesome logos posted here!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow! I go on vacation for a couple weeks and the things I miss! One thing is constant around here though and that's the creativity of our forum members! Such beautiful logos everyone! Congratulations to you all for coming up with original designs and actually putting them together and getting them submitted!
I think they all are fantastic and creative and I'm glad I didn't have to judge.
Amy, you're design really caught my eye as it was different from the few that I have seen in the past, having a sketch instead of a photo. Sign me up for a signed print, a tee and whatever other merchandise you decide to do with it! :tea: Julie, we're waiting! I can't wait to see the other entries! It warms my soul to see all the creativity that the love for our furbabies can bring out in us!
Beverly


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I just got an email from logo contest organizer and it says Barbara Vann won. What happend to Kathy Ambler and Suzi Burns who submitted a joint entry? (I thought it was announced that they had won)

Is the logo avaliable for viewing yet???

Ryan


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Is there anywhere that we can see what last year's looked like, or any other recent ones?


You can go to the HCA website and click on merchandise. I just ordered another blanket from the 07 national there and plan to get a 08 latte mug. http://havanese.org/hca-merchandise
Edited to add: I heard the 08 fleece blanket is soft as can be and nice and toasty. Sandy McCabe ships the items to you FAST!! I give her huge kudos


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Beamer said:


> I just got an email from logo contest organizer and it says Barbara Vann won. What happend to Kathy Ambler and Suzi Burns who submitted a joint entry? (I thought it was announced that they had won)
> 
> Is the logo avaliable for viewing yet???
> 
> Ryan


The new one was sent out but I don't know if it's been posted to the public. It's very nice!
I'm not going to post about the other logo but you might want to email Kathy and ask. She's a sweet lady. I'm not ignoring Suzi, I just don't know her but know of her husband who is great too.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Kathy said:


> This is the first time we have held a contest for the national logo. The last couple of years when the plea went out that a logo was needed thankfully a forum member came forward to do it. At least I think they were both done by a forum member, I know the logo for the Denver Specialty in 2007 was. <grin>


The logo I did for the Denver show was basically a contest. There was my logo and another one that got voted on. 
I asked Kimberly early on if she needed help to yell but it was wonderful to see how she did it. She opened it up with a prize and a lot of people jumped in. I figured I had already done a logo so I'm doing a pencil sketch of a Hav for the auction to raise money for the HCA.
Didn't Karen do the logo for last year?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I saw 2008, where's Jan's?


http://www.jashavanese.net/artwork.html


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow there is some great talent in here!! I just looked at the logos that were submitted and they're awesome!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> You can see the 2007 logo Jan did, here.
> 
> I also found the 2006 logo. Don't know who did it, though.


Did you get that from my website? I had to do a double take when I saw it :biggrin1: Steve Stanas------ I don't have a clue how to say or spell his name did that logo and I think he did others as well.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Those of you who did a logo, I don't know if you signed a release giving the HCA full rights to it or not but if not what about putting your work in a frame and matt it and send it to be auctioned off to raise money? Kimberly, is that ok to do?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thats a real good idea Jan! If its allowed, this is..

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jan, I know _one _person is already doing it.  If others would like to do it, I'm sure it would be welcome.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Beamer said:


> I just got an email from logo contest organizer and it says Barbara Vann won. What happend to Kathy Ambler and Suzi Burns who submitted a joint entry? (I thought it was announced that they had won)
> 
> Is the logo avaliable for viewing yet???
> 
> Ryan


I was actually curious about this too...I guess we'll never know. Meanwhile, I would love to finally see what was chosen. I'm like a cat people, and it's so like they say!!! Dying over here, still after all these months...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I found it odd and anticlimactic to be asked to join a contest, then to be told who the winner was (someone else as I recall) but never being shown the winning logo. Personally I don't think I'd be inclined to enter again.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey Ryan,

How come we never got to see yours???????


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Geri, I was not sure if we were allowed to post the logos?? Also, I was away on vacation at that time, so it kinda fell will post it tonight when I get home from work..

Ryan


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

There was a problem getting a signed release for the photo that Kathy Ambler used in her logo, so they went with the 'second' place winner and decided to use that logo-
I know lots of people want to see the winning logo by Barbara Vann , so I hope it's ok that I post it. I will assume so since it was posted to the big Havanese list- but please let me know if I need to remove it-


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

pjewel said:


> I found it odd and anticlimactic to be asked to join a contest, then to be told who the winner was (someone else as I recall) but never being shown the winning logo. Personally I don't think I'd be inclined to enter again.


Geri, there were a couple of unanticipated problems with the contest and it won't happen again - the contest, I mean. 

I just got to see the winning logo myself and the one that Katie posted is very similar to the final version, but we're still tweaking some things on it so that we can use it for all the merchandise & publications so it may have a slightly different look when it is complete.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

There won't be another logo contest? Am I understanding you right,Kimberly?:ear:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks Katie for posting the winning logo. 

Kimberly, too bad about the contest. It was a nice incentive for a larger pool of talented folks to enter. I'm sorry to hear there were kinks. I know i had a blast working on the logo, and was just crazy curious to see the winner, so I now I can get back to work... yeah right!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Not in the same sense that it was done this year, Julie. It may be that people are asked to submit their vision of the logo, but it won't be collected the same way or judged the same as was done this year.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Kimberly- I didn't know they were still tweaking the logo, would you like me to remove the one I posted?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay--I just wanted to point something out on this logo---*not to be critical as it is a very* *nice striking logo*,
I'm just an "exact" type of person and notice stuff other people don't sometimes.....see the ribbon on the left? It is not complete going back to the tail of the ribbon. It is missing that piece to match the right side.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The ribbon will stay as it is.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It is bright and colorful...I'm sure it'll be nice.:thumb:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh Julie- good eye! I see what you are talking about--
I thought all the logos posted here were awesome. I would not have wanted the job to pick a winner! But I do like this years logo, as blue is my favorite color- I hope they have mousepads again this year *hint hint* because my other one is really getting worn out!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't wait to get a t-shirt or sweatshirt!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Where is the thread that everyone posted their logos on?? I see a couple on this thread, but not amy's and others??

Ryan


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Julie, I notice little things also and I too think the little fold is missing from the left side of the ribbon. It is a bright clean design and I hope I get there to get a shirt!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Where is the thread that everyone posted their logos on?? I see a couple on this thread, but not amy's and others??
> 
> Ryan


It's this thread Ryan. I think logos start on page 4 or 5?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Posh's Mom said:


> It's this thread Ryan. I think logos start on page 4 or 5?


LOL! I have my settings different than yours because this topic only has 3 pages for me.

I was wondering where they were too, so I'm going to search this thread now. Thanks for posting that, Amy.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ahhhh, I see.. I clicked on the paperclip icon and only actual attachments showed up, not if the picture was linked from another site.. ughhh

Ryan


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

That's funny Kimberly. There are eleven pages here on my version! Ha!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> LOL! I have my settings different than yours because this topic only has 3 pages for me.
> 
> I was wondering where they were too, so I'm going to search this thread now. Thanks for posting that, Amy.


Hahaha! On your version, they're on page 2.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I think it's part of the building on the left side Julie. (I notice stuff like that too!)


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Jan, I know _one _person is already doing it.  If others would like to do it, I'm sure it would be welcome.


Wonderful news!! Usually things like that go for higher dollar.
The way they judged the logo contest that had my logo was on a yahoo website where people got to vote by clicking on 1 or 2. One person stands out in my mind that raved about my logo and said they couldn't wait to vote for it. Darned if Laura didn't post the total of votes but who voted for each one and the one who told me they couldn't wait to vote for mine voted for the other one. I still giggle when logos get mentioned and my thoughts go back to that. Oh heck I just woke one of the dogs up because I was laughing. They thought I'd be mad and instead I thought it was hilarious. Anything that makes us smile is a good thing!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Jan you have a great sense of humor!


----------

